# [solved] Ungereimtheiten beim Systemupdate

## Jefferson

Hallöle,

beim Systemupdate meines Rechners habe ich gesehen, dass er mir eine ganze Menge neuer Pakete installieren will, die ich bisher noch nie gebraucht habe (Rechner läuft schon seit über 2 Jahren).

Auf dem Rechner ist auch gar kein X-Server am laufen.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wo ich anfangen muss zu suchen um rauszufinden, warum portage die ganzen nachfolgenden (x11)-Pakete installieren will?

```

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/acpid-2.0.4-r2  73 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jpeg-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -fpit -joystick -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nvidia vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) (-xgi)" 0 kB                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2  58 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6.13  297 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.10.0  64 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.17  169 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26  USE="crypt python -debug" 3,322 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.18.2  USE="mmx sse2 (-altivec) -static-libs" 412 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1  70 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0  137 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.4  103 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.5  USE="-debug" 139 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.1  108 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.0  56 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.5  USE="-static-libs" 245 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11  65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3  83 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.3  USE="-static-libs" 251 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1  USE="-debug" 190 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.0  52 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.0  54 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.3  94 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0  49 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.1.0  48 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.11  106 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0  49 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6  91 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  48 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.1  88 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0  48 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1  84 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2  82 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0  49 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0  USE="zlib -debug -minimal" 289 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 102 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.0  100 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14  83 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0  48 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 245 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 114 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.6  USE="-debug -ipv6" 273 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.20-r1  USE="-debug" 392 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1  90 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.6  USE="-doc (-selinux) -static-libs" 310 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.2  USE="-ipv6 -static-libs" 424 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.3.4  USE="xcb -doc -ipv6 -static-libs -test" 2,077 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1  USE="uuid -debug -ipv6" 257 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.1.2  USE="-static-libs" 312 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6  USE="-debug" 279 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" 524 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libvdpau-0.4  USE="-doc" 442 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 104 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.5  USE="-static-libs" 250 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.5  USE="-debug -ipv6" 316 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 217 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 244 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.3  USE="-debug" 343 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" 244 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 243 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.4  USE="-debug -ipv6" 117 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-7.8.2  USE="xcb -debug (-gallium) -motif -nptl -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -none -nouveau -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -savage -sis -svga -tdfx -via" 5,019 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9  636 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.6  USE="-debug" 106 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.2.0-r3  USE="minimal pam -debug" 134 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6  USE="hal xorg -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -nptl -sdl -tslib" 4,813 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.2  257 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.4.0  USE="-debug" 300 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0  USE="-debug" 281 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0  USE="-debug" 301 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0  USE="-debug" 259 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20100611  14,208 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20100611  USE="opengl" 7,946 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.24  USE="acpi (multilib) -custom-cflags -gtk" 41,093 kB

```

Last edited by Jefferson on Sun Jul 25, 2010 10:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Lass dir mal die Ausgabe von emerge -ptuDN ausgeben.

Ist dir vielleicht das X,gtk oder qt Use-Flag zwischengerutscht?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ...

  Hehe, bei einem System ohne X würde ich als erstes nachschauen wer mir da denn die nvidia-drivers installieren möchte  :Wink: 

Ansonsten maskiere doch einfach mal den xorg-server , dann sollte bei einem "emerge -avuDNt world" ersichtlich sein wer was warum benötigt.

BTW

Was wird den für ein Profil verwendet?

----------

## Jefferson

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hehe, bei einem System ohne X würde ich als erstes nachschauen wer mir da denn die nvidia-drivers installieren möchte
> 
> 

 

Das war's! Imagemagick wollte den nvidia Treiber installieren und der nvidia Treiber die ganzen x11-Packete. 

Nach Anpassung der make.conf war wieder alles wie sonst auch.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

----------

## Christian99

jetzt nicht so ganz direkt zum Problem, aber zum thema:

Wieso kann man nvidia-drivers nicht ohne X-server installieren? Nur mal angenommen, man möchte sich irgendeinen "rechenknecht" bauen, der OpenCL/CUDA verwendet, dann brauch ich doch die nvidia-treiber dafür, aber wieso braucht man dan X?

----------

## Qubit

Da die Abhängigkeiten des Treibers selbst dies voraussetzen:

http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/256.35/README/minimumrequirements.html

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Christian99

ah, ok. dann ist es die schuld von nvidia, nicht von gentoo. Meine Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.

----------

